# Pull Plows- worth the cost?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey All-

I'm starting to gear up for winter, and am thinking about the best way to approach the new drives I have which are "dead ends." I'm considering: 1) a backdrag edge for my Fishers, or 2) a pull plow. Preferences on what the best pull plow is? Worth the extra cost and length of the truck (I do all driveways so truck length is an big consideration as I'm working on narrow town roads, etc (turning around in the street)? 

Any advise/opinions are appreciated!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I went with a 14' Ebling last year. Mix of commercial and residential, with some private roads. Works great.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Personally I say no, not worth it. Get a V-blade and you’ll be a lot happier. I do all driveways with a extreme –V with a back drag edge. I don’t like the idea of adding more electrical, more hydraulics, a second control, and more length for the few times it will save me three minutes. Don’t get me wrong, they are handy but just not in my situation. My.02


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

mkwl;1496805 said:


> Hey All-
> 
> I'm starting to gear up for winter, and am thinking about the best way to approach the new drives I have which are "dead ends." I'm considering: 1) a backdrag edge for my Fishers, or 2) a pull plow. Preferences on what the best pull plow is? Worth the extra cost and length of the truck (I do all driveways so truck length is an big consideration as I'm working on narrow town roads, etc (turning around in the street)?
> 
> ...


"from my experiences" pull plows/backblades are a must if you want max performance out of a truck doing drives. Less turning around & the ability of applying down pressure are the first 2 things that come to mind of what made them desirable to us....not to mention they are functional ballast when only using the front blade.

We put backdrag edges on our front plows...regardless if the truck is equiped with a pull plow or not. Considering they only cost me $100, its worth it. JMO

As for brands of pull plow - I only have experience with "Daniels", and have nothing but good things to say about em.....but would probably go the "Ebling" route if I were to buy another one. Good luck.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

We have one on a reg cab chevy and have a shovel crew go before the truck and can pull out a 160 unit townhome complex if the skid is down in 4 hours duing 15 at a time then cleans off the street.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

weekendwrench;1496830 said:


> Personally I say no, not worth it. Get a V-blade and you'll be a lot happier. I do all driveways with a extreme -V with a back drag edge. I don't like the idea of adding more electrical, more hydraulics, a second control, and more length for the few times it will save me three minutes. Don't get me wrong, they are handy but just not in my situation. My.02


Nothing personal, but then you don't know how to really use one to it's fullest.

Back blades are useful for far more than just driveways or loading docks, at least if you have an Ebling type.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

After years of back dragging drives I finely had enough of it last winter after we received an 8" wet snowfall. Back in July I pre ordered an 8' Daniels pull plow with poly cutting edges (still waiting for it though) If you want to be productive, a rear pull plow is a must, as I've come to realize.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

CAT 245ME;1513065 said:


> After years of back dragging drives I finely had enough of it last winter after we received an 8" wet snowfall. Back in July I pre ordered an 8' Daniels pull plow with poly cutting edges (still waiting for it though) If you want to be productive, a rear pull plow is a must, as I've come to realize.


Still waiting for it??? WTF!

Pull plows are worth all the money they cost. I have 2 Daniels and they are awesome.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I would love to put one on every truck, i can only comment on the 16' ebling I've used but that thing is worth it's weight in gold. I really only used the V plow on the front when it came time to stack. however this was on commercial lots but on a lot of 2 car wide drives it took two quick swipes vs 3 or so it would take with the plow and the down pressure i was able to put on the blade peeled up most of the hard pack. i'd have to run over the same area 2-3x with the plow backdragging to get the same results.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

WIPensFan;1513074 said:


> Still waiting for it??? WTF!


I ordered it direct from Daniels, it was supposed to be ready for shipment by Oct 1st, but due to manufacturing problems it has been pushed back to Nov 16th. I hope I have it before the first good snowfall.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

CAT 245ME;1513090 said:


> I ordered it direct from Daniels, it was supposed to be ready for shipment by Oct 1st, but due to manufacturing problems it has been pushed back to Nov 16th. I hope I have it before the first good snowfall.


That sucks, can't imagine what the problem would be. Hope you get it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I made one for my ATV and my sidewalk crew loves it There less shovel work
For a truck work the same I been thinking adding one to my truck but I run tractors to and they do all the driveways and docks and parking spots For me at this time I have no use for one
I like make one useing a Blizzard 8-10 or a wideout let trip


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

We run 9 eblings. 3 on tractors. The 5083 Deere is doing condos. We wouldn't have it any other way. Driveway times are cut drastically.


----------



## Thomas.Creation (Oct 16, 2009)

I do a fair amount of residential and use a Daniels. To be honest I won't have a truck without a rear plow again. I hate back dragging.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

The first couple of years I just had a backdrag edge on my straight blade it it worked ok. Last year I got a back plow (or pull box as you call them) and my productivity more than doubled. My bread and butter driveways are 1- car wide by 3-8 cars long. Rather than pulling in, backdragging out 2-3 swipes, turn around, back in, push out 2 swipes, pull out, back up, stack snow....now I just back in, drop both plows, drive out, do that twice, pull out stack snow and goodbye!


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Daniel's is the only choice for residentials. I got one 2 years ago and I wonder why I didnt get 1 years earlier. The Eblings are nice too if doing bigger lots wide open with No hidden objects. Daniels for driveways of Homes is Ideal IMO. and it adds 3 ft in lenght but saves Time , Money, Tranny wear & tear and the rear of your vehicle backing into the street.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

^^^^ I respectfully disagree ^^^^


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Fyi, Ebling makes 8 foot pull plows (back plows) as well. Same quality as the 16 or 14 footers. We have used their services for over 40 years. Excellent organization.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I run artic back blades, Works awesome plus at $1800 installed you cant go wrong.


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

*arctic rear plow*

Kaminski's I was quoted $2495 installed this yrs model they added and jack and something else.........

besides the price increase i will be buying another this yr. I have used it for 2 yrs now 
I will never be without a back plow ever!


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Those of you running rear plows are you using one battery or more?


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Falls auto spring ( International Spring and Body) in depew on broadway $1800 I just got another one. I run two batterys better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ajordan193;1515705 said:


> Those of you running rear plows are you using one battery or more?


I've always run 1 battery, works fine.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

ajordan193;1515705 said:


> Those of you running rear plows are you using one battery or more?


Real trucks come with 2 batteries and no spark plugs.


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by ajordan193 
Those of you running rear plows are you using one battery or more? 

Real trucks come with 2 batteries and no spark plugs. 


I second thatwesport


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

I just scored a 8' Snowman pull plow FOR FREEEEE . The company claims to be one of the first in the buissness. and from what I've sceen it's built great, lifts above bumper level, and has full trip action.ussmileyflag


----------



## tyslawnservice (Feb 10, 2012)

how'd you get your hands on one for free?


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

tyslawnservice;1516918 said:


> how'd you get your hands on one for free?


 A real good friend of mine bought a truck for parts and it came with it. He was not going to use it and it was taking up space so. But you know just cause I didn't pay for it, some how down the road I'll pay for it.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Where do you buy eblings in new jersey? I cant seem to find it on their website.


----------



## DLMINC (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll be at ebling tomorrow. I can ask if they have a dealer out that way.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I did not know if i would like the back blade so before spending too much money on one i built my own out of junk plow parts. I used a 8' western that i chopped 9" off the top of, used a pump off a spare MM1 i had, made my own frame work, an oversized double acting ram and made my own controller. It uses its own battery which is recharged off the trailer plug. Total of about $400 with battery invested. Does it work, hell yah and well worth the effort and cost. To me i would not think twice of buying a Daniels or most any brand as they are handy when utilized properly. Some of the places i am cleaning you really need the down pressure so the pull blade edge on the front plow just will not work for me. I have even lost customers and then got them back because of the rear plow and its abilities.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

my pull plow


----------



## Pitt4212 (Oct 18, 2008)

Does the arctic rear plow have down pressure?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Pitt4212;1520692 said:


> Does the arctic rear plow have down pressure?


Yes, I believe all pull plows have down pressure


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes the artic has down pressure.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

I was so excited to use a back blade and I ended up hating it after a full season. Looks like other guys get good use out of them.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

2_Djinn;1521140 said:


> I was so excited to use a back blade and I ended up hating it after a full season. Looks like other guys get good use out of them.


What kind and what did you hate about it?


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

WIPensFan;1521144 said:


> What kind and what did you hate about it?


It was used when I got it, It was red and used a western controller Cant recall the brand, was built pretty well. I didn't like the added length to the truck or having to back up to garage doors. Just found myself working to use it verses it making it easier on me.

And I suppose I don't like change


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

2_Djinn;1521192 said:


> It was used when I got it, It was red and used a western controller Cant recall the brand, was built pretty well. I didn't like the added length to the truck or having to back up to garage doors. Just found myself working to use it verses it making it easier on me.
> 
> And I suppose I don't like change


I can respect that, at least you're honest about it. Sometimes things just don't feel comfortable.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

the other guys here have more experience than i do. but my opinion on my observations is an 8' pull plow wouldnt really gain you much. i dont see how it saves time on a drive over a back blade. a back blade will give the same effect as down pressure. with a pull plow you have to turn around to pull into the drive, then you cannot see as easially how close you are to the garage. front blade with a back blade you just pull in and back out.

now an extendable back blade for parking lots, now that is another story. 3 pushes in the time of 1. cannot beat that.

oh, ya ya can. next year i plan on building a windrow capable wing styled back plow. if i has the cash and what not.

i just bought a backdragblades.com back drag edge. ill be doing a video of the install and another video using it if we ever get any snow. ill post a review in the backdragblades.com thread (mention my name (mike) if anyone gets one(ill get a 10 dollar rebate))


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

oh, and dont get a v plow, get a straight blade with box extensions (i recommend the blizzard version of the wide out that lets the wings go to a full 90 degree's, not the speed wing, never the speed wing)

8' straight holds .6 yards of snow
v holds about 2.4 yards
8' with box extensions holds almost 4 yards.

and that doesnt count for all the inertia that the rear box pushes into the snow which is all snow that goes up over the pile (making your pile smaller) you do not have to push. saves 40 percent of your time.

dont tell anyone i told you this.


----------



## tompowerweb (Aug 31, 2010)

*Prices anybody?*

Can anyone tell me how much a pull plow costs? Daniels? Maybe some of the other ones as well? I have a Hiniker C Plow that is on its last season, and I don't really want to spend 5-6 Grand on another one. I am thinking a straight blade & a pull plow may perform better than the C plow. Thanks for input!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

tompowerweb;1522734 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much a pull plow costs? Daniels? Maybe some of the other ones as well? I have a Hiniker C Plow that is on its last season, and I don't really want to spend 5-6 Grand on another one. I am thinking a straight blade & a pull plow may perform better than the C plow. Thanks for input!!


look for equipment auctions for the cheapest stuff


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

If you buy factory direct from Daniels you can expect to pay about 2200.00 depending on size plus shipping. I paid 2050.00 2 years ago factory direct for a 90"


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

just my opinion, i would rather get a black edge for 250 than a 90" back plow. if you are going to get a back plow get a 16' one to save time on parking lots


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I ordered a 96" Daniels this year for around $2500 with poly cutting edges. I wanted the 14' Ebling but lack of work this summer forced me to go with the Daniels for the time being, but if things work out this season I hope to have one for 2013/14 winter season.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Cat did you get the Poly edge from Daniels


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Fourbycb;1523481 said:


> Hey Cat did you get the Poly edge from Daniels


When I placed my order for the new plow I asked them for poly instead of steel, I'm pretty sure Daniels purchased the poly edges from some where else cause they asked me if I wanted to buy the pull plow without any cutting edges and then look after it myself once I have the plow.

I'm glad I didn't wait til it arrived cause I'm still waiting. It's supposed to be here next week, I'm really wishing now I had just spent the money on the Ebling, would've had it 6 weeks ago.


----------

